
Maven Version Manager - chii
http://mvnvm.org/
======
lmm
This really shouldn't ever be necessary. Almost all of maven's functionality
is plugin-based, and if you want reproducible builds then you should be
setting the version of e.g. the compiler plugin in your porm. The differences
between versions of maven-the-core are tiny, releases are relatively rare and
consist almost entirely of bugfixes. It would be an exceedingly rare
circumstance where you would want to continue using an old version when a new
one is out.

~~~
chii
> exceedingly rare circumstance where you would want to continue using an old
> version when a new one is out.

rare when you have only a few projects. Happens quite often when dealing with
"legacy" code bases that are only receiving bugfixes. Maven, between 2.1.0 and
3 has changed a bunch of ways dependencies are resolved (especially
transitive). Plugin defaults are also changed (but as you said, this ought to
be solved with a base pom).

But the main usecase is when you want to have different versions of maven
installed, but don't want to manually switch between them (which entails
editing env variables, restarting the shell etc). Annoying and unecessarily
boring work.

------
eranation
Why isn't there a mvn install X syntactic sugar like npm / gem / pip etc?
There could be "mvnx" repository where first come first save simple names
replace "groupId-artifactId-version" e.g. commons-lang will mean
org.apache.commons.lang3 latest version...

Is there anything that does that?

------
xai3luGi
there is also
[https://github.com/themnd/mvnenv](https://github.com/themnd/mvnenv)

